# Highly specialized driver recone



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey all, 

I have an Electrovoice Model 30W whose motor is rubbing. It still functions, but I've taken it out of service to prevent further damage. I'd like to get it reconed... but I haven't seen a recone kit for it in years. Anyone know a talented and certifiably insane repair tech that would be willing to get it running again, even if it requires some Frankenstein business?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I was duly impressed by the folk over at regnar.com who rescued a KEF coaxial driver for me. They specialize in Dahlquist drivers, but are adept at lovingly restoring other brands as well. I can't remember the guy's name but can look it up if you'd like to contact the same one. He was able to reverse the tweeter's voice coil damage caused by a badly rubbing motor. Cleaned out all the metal shavings in the gap, too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Lou!

I'm on their site now. Shipping this monster to and from NY from NV might be a nasty chore though... we'll see how it goes.


----------

